# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  EE.UU. y Francia: larvas de abeja influyen en la cantidad y calidad del pecoreo

## Polinizaciones

*Investigadores de la Universidad de Arizona, de Maryland y el Instituto Nacional de Investigaciones Agronómicas de Francia descubrieron que las abejas adultas utilizan como guía las señales de feromonas liberadas por las larvas para determinar su comportamiento de pecoreo. Esta conducta podría tener implicancias para los apicultores.*Las larvas de las abejas de distintas edades tienen distintas necesidades y su manera de expresarlas es a través de las señales químicas que influyen en el comportamiento de sus nodrizas.A medida que crecen las larvas, su alimentación va cambiando. Lo mismo sucede con las señales que emiten. En una investigación publicada en la revista científica _Animal Behaviour_, se demostró que las abejas adultas pecorean alimentos basadas en los cambios de las señales de feromonas de las larvas para ajustar que recursos nutricionales recolectar.Las abejas regresan a la colmena con polen más rico en proteínas cuando son expuestas a larvas más juveniles en comparación con las más desarrolladas. Los investigadores también descubrieron que significativamente pocas abejas regresan sin alimento a la colmena, lo que podría tener un impacto en el negocio agrícola.Las abejas nodrizas que están a cargo de alimentar a las larvas necesitan de polen para cumplir su función. La proteína del polen activa las glándulas que produce el alimento para el desarrollo de las larvas. La calidad y cantidad de ese alimento cambia de acuerdo a la edad y casta de las larvas.Las abejas nodrizas alimentan a la larva que será reina con una dieta rica en proteína y azúcar durante su desarrollo. Sin embargo, para la larva obrera, las nodrizas dividen su alimentación en dos partes. A las larvas más nuevas, se les alimenta con abundante proteína, mientras que a las larvas de mayor edad, les es restringida la proteína a cambio de una mayor cantidad de azúcar. La alimentación inicial con proteína permite que aumenten rápidamente de peso, mientras que las larvas más desarrolladas necesitan de carbohidratos para completar su desarrollo. Por lo tanto, cuando las nodrizas no pueden acceder al polen pierden su capacidad de alimentar a las larvas adecuadamente.Las larvas nuevas emiten un compuesto volátil llamado e-beta ocimeno. Cuando una colonia es expuesta a esta feromona, más pecoreadoras dejan la colmena para buscar alimento. En las colonias expuestas a este compuesto regresa el doble de pecoreadoras con alimento (polen), aumentando significantemente la cantidad recolectada en comparación con las colonias testigo.Este descubrimiento ofrece a los apicultores una nueva forma de mejorar los servicios de polinización. Las colonias suplementadas con larvas jóvenes o con feromonas podrían recolectar de manera más activa el polen y visitar mayor cantidad de flores mientras consiguen su alimento.Fuente: Phys org: Age matters: Young larvae boost pollen foraging in honey bees   www.polinizaciones.comTemas similares: Artículo: Lima y Cusco cuentan con la mayor cantidad de andenes EE.UU.: estudian a la abeja japonesa para polinizar cultivos Nueva Zelanda: aumentan los precios de la miel y la cantidad de abejas Gobierno Regional de Lambayeque promoverá recuperación de producción de miel de abeja

----------

